# Rebuilt Walker Turner bandsaw



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

This is an old Walker Turner BS that I picked up in Tampa for 200 bucks,everything works great,bearings and all in great shape,but it only had an 8" resaw height,and I raised it to 12".I just got the new tires for it today and will install them tomorrow, and it will be ready to use.
Ken

OK I tried to post pics,but they wouldn't come up.Any ideas?


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Walker turner BS restored pics*

Finally got the pics posted,I had to cut the arm off and take two 1/4 x 4" steel plates and make a riser.I had to bend that one piece with a hammer an NO heat.It runs great,it has a 3/4 hp motor,but I just found a 1 1/2 Hp 220 on NC WW forum for a total price of $75.00 shipped.That gives me about $300.00 in it.Everything was sanded an repainted.Not the prettiest mach,but it runs great and can't wait to get that 220 1 1/2 motor on it.It will actually resaw a 13" board.


http://www.ncwoodworker.net/pp/showphoto.php?photo=35726&ppuser=3599[/COLOR]

*An Excellent Credit Score is 750. See Yours in Just 2 Easy Steps!*


----------

